# First lures since my accident



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

This is the first crankbait I've worked on since my crash last March. I got interested in this madness just before and started tinkering and pestering a lot of you on here. In fact, I still pester quite a few of you! Anyway, after spending time with Vince and getting the hang of what the heck to do, this is my first completed lure since then. It's made out of sintra, 6 1/2 inches long and swims great. I'm hoping the muskies will like it. This is the first lure that I've painted since the crash also, and I was a complete beginner then, so go easy on the critiques. 



















I've also got a bunch of these sitting on the backburner. My buddy wants a few and I want to do about a dozen different color combo's for myself. Eight inches long with twin #8 blades. I threw the double #10's last year and raised quite a few fish on them, but couldn't convert them into eaters. I"m hoping these will get the job done. Also the 8's don't pull quite so hard!!










I also want to thank each and every one of you that have taken the time to answer all my questions and pm's.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks great from here Mark, it took me 12 months to get a finish like that.How's that leg, hope you got it all mended. pete


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Pete,
The legs are much better since you were at the house! I'm off the crutches, boots are gone and I'm up and walking almost like a normal person. The left foot is still messed up, and I'm not back to work yet. I probably will have another surgery this year at some point. The doctor says I'm progressing faster than normal and if I keep progressing, then that will delay the surgery or I might not need it. At least he thinks I'll get back to work. Until then, I'll just continue physical therapy and try to fish as much as possible. Little hard right now with the weather though. Take Care!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lure looks great Mark. You did a good job on the scale patterns.
Glad to hear that you're healing well.

Brian


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cutt'em,

That's a sweet looking crank. I like the scale pattern you did. I've been looking for a material to do a pattern like that but I haven't located one yet. Best wishes on a fast recovery.

jeremy


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome baits Mark! It's great to see you back around and at it again. How does the Sintra work for you? Easy to work with? That paint will surely catch a few fish around here!!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

great looking baits, glad to hear your up and adam .


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice looking bait Mark, I'll bet it would be a killer spring twitch bait.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking bait. You did a great job on the scale pattern.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks great, Mark. You tried a lot of things and they all worked. The lip looks perfect and that pattern is always a pretty darn consistent producer. 

That sintra should allow that bait to have many birthdays and a lot of toothmarks to commemorate each one!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Mark,

Glad to see your back at it....nice bait!

Rod


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice Mark. I think that that lure is the perfect size for spring ,and those stubborn, camera shy fish. Nice paint work.

Douglas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Mark those look great! I am glad to hear you are doing well. Fishing is just around the corner!

John


----------



## Sirmanski (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like that WILL catch a Muskie

Sirmanski


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to hear things are getting better Mark. The lures look great! That PVC is addictive. I have been using it almost exclusively for a few years now. If you make it to the Ohio Muskie Show stop by and chat.
Cliff

www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice paint job. I'm liking the material choice for those scales also.


----------

